

Would You Buy A .blog Domain Name? - danyork
http://www.disruptiveconversations.com/2012/04/would-you-buy-a-blog-domain-name.html

======
evoxed
If they cost $2, then sure. The more people who try to snatch their own, the
more spammers and squatters will be vying to get their place. Maybe it'll fare
better than .info. If however they end up being the same cost as a
.com/net/org, I don't see it going anywhere except for people who really want
such-and-such a namespace that is already taken everywhere else. But if that
market is enough to turn .blog into a hit is another story.

